# Which chris christensen brush ?



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Happy 'almost' Memorial Day weekend! *Could any body please tell me which Chris Christensen brush do all of you recommend for full coat Maltese?* _*{he has a cross between cottony & silky coat}*_I was on cherrybrooks website & noticed that there are different 'series' of brushes. Which ones do you all recommend? I read somewhere that a 27 mm brush is better for long coated toy breeds. Someone also recommended the Wood pin brush & the little wonder pin brush. If you do recommend a Wood pin brush which one?? My Maltese is in full coat right now. Some choices I saw at Cherrybrook are:

Wood Pin Brushes {20 mm}
Original Series Little Wonder Pin Brush
Original Series Oblong, Oval or Pocket
Gold Series Pin Brushes
Mark Slicker
Cool Color Oval Fusion Brushes 27 mm 
Cool Color Pocket Fusion Brush
Cool Color Fusion Brush 20 mm
Chris Christensen Kool Colors Wood Pin Brushes

:ThankYou:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Sandy:

I've got the small CC wood pin brush and it works perfectly. I keep Tyler's hair fairly long.

If you're having a hard time deciding, I've called CC customer service on products and they were very knowledgeable and helpful.

xo
Kim


----------



## Sophieanne (Aug 1, 2013)

Sandy, 

For my youngest who has silky hair, I have two sets of brushes. One for the bathroom for grooming and one set for the living room where we brush while watching TV. I use the Kool colors (purple) wood pin and the 27 mm pocket oval fusion. I also use a Madan pin brush. She seems to like both. My middle child who is EXTREMELY sensitive and I have to keep in a short puppy cut will only let me use the wood pin. He actually likes it. 

Good luck.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Thank You*

* Thank You *


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Trust me, you are deciding on your FIRST brush. There will be another, and another, and another. In fact, I think that no one brush serves every purpose. If you get a small brush, it will take forever to brush the whole body. A large brush will be awkward for the legs and tight areas. I do find that the oblong shape works for both, using the long side on the body, and the rounded head for the small places.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

:ThankYou:
Thanks for all of the helpful tips Sylvia! Good to know about the Oblong brush!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I used to love the CC pin brush the best, but my new favorite all around is the purple madan with the orange for finishing. The purple is better for detangling and the orange is softer and smooths the coat. Yes, Sylvia is right...the first brush of many, lol!!!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Brushes*

Thanks again everyone!!_:thumbsup: I just went for it and ordered the Chris Christensen 27mm Pocket Pin Brush & the __Chris Christensen Cool Colors Purple Wood Pin Brush {they were out of blue} ! I ordered them yesterday & will also be ordering a Madan Brush shortly as well!_ :aktion033:_And I can't wait to get them & use them!__ I've been using a 'petsmart' slicker brush since I got my boy, & I know it hasn't been doing his hair much good _:OMG!: ...


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Aaaaaand she's hooked, lol!


----------

